# Show your Panerai in good company!



## Fomenko

We all own Panerais, and we've shared them here. Now show them with some other pieces you love. 
I will start sharing all my 44 mm watches. My 112 and the IWC are the most expensive pieces in my collection, but I love my Magrettes almost as much, even when they were a fraction of the price!
What do you have? ;-)


----------



## Synequano

40 mm and 44 mm
Other than that,I have no pic of my Pam with my other watches

Ps: I like your magrettes,maybe somewhere along the line I may get one of the regattare,it's simple like Pam,and it is much more affordable,the models with carving on the case is expensive though..


----------



## Fomenko

Love your Explorer..! |>
There is a new Magrette model coming that you should check: Magrette Timepieces
I've preordered the blue dial. Very nice looking, IMHO.


----------



## timesofplenty




----------



## yande

New to the Panerai Forum, so I hope what I post is deemed as "Good Company," and acceptable.

First up my newly arrived Pam 005, a real wrist hog I am discovering. 



Apologise that I do not have an "all of" shot together, but haven't had a chance yet..

Omega, which are not getting much wear since the Pam arrived. 


Top, L to R: Speedmaster Mark 4.5, Speedmaster Mark II, Speedmaster Pro 3570.50, Speedmaster 3510.50 (wife's), Geneve F300hz Chronometer (Hummer)
Bottom: Seamaster PO 2201.50 (modified) Seamaster 2531.80, Seamaster 2254.50, Seamaster 2262.50 (Wifes) flightmaster Cal 911


Of which, this was my main wearer.
Modified Planet Ocean 2201.50. Orange Bezel added.



One of my Sinns, Sinn 103 A Sa



Heuer Autavia 11630 MH Argentinian Air Force Issue. (Original Bezel put away)



PVD Heuer 510.501 (Non Pasadena)



And one of my personal favourite watches...

Seagull 1963, Chinese Air Force Re-Issue, Column Wheel Chronograph, @ around $200, great bang. Photo by mate and WUS member Fluppyboy.


----------



## Fomenko

Yande, you really got an impressive Omega collection! Many classics there, I guess...
But if you ask me to pick one, I'd take the PVD Heuer! That's a real beauty. |>
And you got the logo in your Pam! I wanted one, but went for the sandwich dial at the end.


----------



## enzo panuccio

Great collection yande!



yande said:


> Omega, which are not getting much wear since the Pam arrived.


Omega quote.. :-d


----------



## Fomenko

Friday night post... ;-)


----------



## Jeffza

OP I like your box. Where do I get one?


----------



## Synequano

I think OP have anwered similar question in other subforum,IIRC,OP got the box in China (I forgot the city,is it Shenzen?)


----------



## Fomenko

Jeffza said:


> OP I like your box. Where do I get one?


Synequano is right. I bought it in Guangzhou, China. Price was less than $ 40...
I'm sure they sell them in many other countries!


----------



## Travelller

That's all I got.



















...and the winner is...


timesofplenty said:


>


|>|>|>


----------



## Fomenko

Funny... I thought the post of Timesofplenty was empty. I cannot see any picture in it!!

Traveller, you have beautiful, not common pieces! |>


----------



## jaychief




----------



## Fomenko

Friday night post...


----------



## stilo

timesofplenty said:


>


I want that Ennebi!! What model is that?


----------



## timesofplenty

stilo said:


> I want that Ennebi!! What model is that?


b-)
9660, engraved cali dial, aged lume, raw brass hands


----------



## bazza.

Here ya go


----------



## Fomenko

The LV Submariner is the one I would get if I ever buy a Rolex..! :-!


----------



## Fomenko

I just posted this picture in the Dive Forum, in a thread asking about the smallest and biggest watch you own.
Nothing extreme in my case (39 and 44 mm), but some of the other posts were!


----------



## Travelller

Fomenko said:


> I just posted this picture...


Nice Stowa - _similar_ to the Nomos lines (secs sub-dial vs. date) one of my favorites!


----------



## yande

Travelller said:


> Nice Stowa - _similar_ to the Nomos lines (secs sub-dial vs. date) one of my favorites!


Nice strap colour also....


----------



## Synequano

A good company to the Pam 177,and it manages to make 177 looks small too


----------



## bigmac3161

005 with a steinhart ocean 44


----------



## powboyz

The Fab Five......


----------



## Fomenko

powboyz said:


> The Fab Five......


Some Heavy Metal you have there..!! :-!


----------



## Dangeruss3

Here are my two Panerais with some of my other watches.

White faces

















Pilots

















Divers

















Dress and unique watches


----------



## Fomenko

Because of the last post, I looked for info about the Perrelet Turbine, and I learnt many interesting things about the brand and some of its models... Very nice! :-!


----------



## yande

Dangeruss3 said:


> Here are my two Panerais with some of my other watches.


I'd have the say that your collection has to be one of the best, if not THE best, "specific in taste/style and wide ranging in brand", that I have ever seen. Beautifully impressive. I can only imagine how you must feel every morning..... Decisions, decisions, decisions...! Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## Dangeruss3

Fomenko said:


> Because of the last post, I looked for info about the Perrelet Turbine, and I learnt many interesting things about the brand and some of its models... Very nice! :-!


Thanks...Perrelet makes some very interesting watches.



yande said:


> I'd have the say that your collection has to be one of the best, if not THE best, "specific in taste/style and wide ranging in brand", that I have ever seen. Beautifully impressive. I can only imagine how you must feel every morning..... Decisions, decisions, decisions...! Thanks for sharing your pics.


I really appreciate your compliment. I really enjoy a variety of different watches, and don't get locked into any specific brand or style. It is sometimes difficult deciding which one to wear, so I usually make the decision the night before.


----------



## Fomenko

Something different here. My 112 with my wife's JDM Orient.


----------



## kylemacca01

My pam with the rest of my collection


----------



## bigmac3161

Pam 005 and poppy.


----------



## yande

bigmac3161 said:


> Pam 005 and poppy.


My first Co 005 here on WUS.. Mine says hello and love to Poppy!
Hope you love yours a much as I do mine...


----------



## Fomenko

Pity, I cannot see bigmac's picture. Sometimes it happens, and I just don't see the pics in the posts!
A touch of color today, with the Maldives...


----------



## Time Collector

Keeping company in Vegas!!


----------



## asingh1977

Fomenko said:


> Because of the last post, I looked for info about the Perrelet Turbine, and I learnt many interesting things about the brand and some of its models... Very nice! :-!


Also just read up about Perrelet. Their double-rotor seems amazing.


----------



## bigmac3161

Time Collector said:


> View attachment 1129821
> 
> 
> Keeping company in Vegas!!


Don't know which i like more Vegas where I'm going on my honeymoon in November or the watch emm.


----------



## bigmac3161

yande said:


> My first Co 005 here on WUS.. Mine says hello and love to Poppy!
> Hope you love yours a much as I do mine...


Hello back fellow 005er and poppy says woof.


----------



## Fomenko

I've just realized that if I use the Firefox browser I can see the pics, but if I use Chrome I cannot. 
Maybe because of some local filters in the Internet.
In any case, I've just seen Bigmac's 005 in rubber and the famous Poppy! :-!


----------



## BLing

PAM feat Breitling


----------



## korneevy

Cycling thought French country sides earlier this morning, glorious day, sunny but +19, air full of oxygen and sky as blue as Pacific Ocean...doesn't get better than this. Stopped for a brekky in a small village and here is my old but faithful 115, surrounded by lemonade a mason, crepe with calvados and a strong espresso for the road...blissful.


----------



## enzo panuccio

korneevy said:


> Cycling thought French country sides earlier this morning, glorious day, sunny but +19, air full of oxygen and sky as blue as Pacific Ocean...doesn't get better than this. Stopped for a brekky in a small village and here is my old but faithful 115, surrounded by lemonade a mason, crepe with calvados and a strong espresso for the road...blissful.


I found this post offensive...

it made me feel obese! :-d


----------



## Travelller

Well since it would seem that "good company" can go beyond other cool watches, here's my 233 in very good company - a folder custom-made for yours truly by one of the most talented knifemakers in today's sports-cutlery scene... Gustavo T. Cecchini b-)


----------



## Fomenko

That looks really high tech! Nice tool...


----------



## 3zero7

sorry for the crappy phone camera


----------



## jaychief




----------



## leopardprey

Travelller said:


> Well since it would seem that "good company" can go beyond other cool watches, here's my 233 in very good company - a folder custom-made for yours truly by one of the most talented knifemakers in today's sports-cutlery scene... Gustavo T. Cecchini b-)


Very nice knife!


----------



## leopardprey

powboyz said:


> The Fab Five......


What type of dive straps are those?
How do you like them on the 305, compared to the OEM rubber strap? Wrist shots?


----------



## powboyz

leopardprey said:


> What type of dive straps are those?
> How do you like them on the 305, compared to the OEM rubber strap? Wrist shots?


Isofrane. And love them. A much thicker strap than the OEM Panerai. And it's a PAM 243.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exoticwatches

What better company ... the 270 with the 90 ;-)


----------



## Travelller

Fomenko said:


> That looks really high tech! Nice tool...





leopardprey said:


> Very nice knife!


Thanks guys! It's one of my other expensive hobbies... :roll: :-d

This one's custom made - pour moi - by knifemaking legend Allen Elishewitz, who's been making custom knives for over 25 years... :-!
The "purple stuff" is known as MokuTi and is the titanium version of damascus... (the blade being damascus steel...)









Then there's my high quality "production" Rocksteads of Osaka, Japan... |>
Notice the mirror-polished [blade] bevels... really goes well with the polished bezel of our PAMs b-)









_In the next episode of "in good company", we'll get into photons, both electrically and radioactively emitted... ;-)_


----------



## rockmastermike

LEGO Buddies


----------



## phunky_monkey

Travelller said:


> Thanks guys! It's one of my other expensive hobbies... :roll: :-d
> 
> This one's custom made - pour moi - by knifemaking legend Allen Elishewitz, who's been making custom knives for over 25 years... :-!
> The "purple stuff" is known as MokuTi and is the titanium version of damascus... (the blade being damascus steel...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there's my high quality "production" Rocksteads of Osaka, Japan... |>
> Notice the mirror-polished [blade] bevels... really goes well with the polished bezel of our PAMs b-)
> 
> _In the next episode of "in good company", we'll get into photons, both electrically and radioactively emitted... ;-)_


Brilliant shot Travelller :-!


----------



## Travelller

Been actively hunting for the perfect 16600 Sea Dweller for roughly four months now and finally found it last week  Well If that ain't some good company for my 233... ;-)


----------



## FMINUS

Pam 372
Ap roo diver
Ap roo rcrg
Rolex dssd
Tag caliber 36 flyback

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## richard371




----------



## Watch OCD

Travelller said:


> Thanks guys! It's one of my other expensive hobbies... :roll: :-d
> 
> This one's custom made - pour moi - by knifemaking legend Allen Elishewitz, who's been making custom knives for over 25 years... :-!
> The "purple stuff" is known as MokuTi and is the titanium version of damascus... (the blade being damascus steel...)


WOW...what a shot....
u've got some shiny hobbies (expensive too)...generally sharp objects and shiny watches dont go too well together
but they look great here in your pics.


----------



## rosewood1969

2 beauties







312 & IWC F.A. Jones


----------



## Donut




----------



## Donut




----------



## Donut




----------



## nweash

305, triggerfish, A1, B&R 03-92, Helson SD


----------



## Fomenko

Donut said:


>


I'm afraid it's a little too late for that, Donut!! 
You and Synequano are beyond the point of no return...
Awesome collection! :-!


----------



## Travelller

Donut said:


> ...


_127, 2x233, 8 days Radiomir (190?), Monopulsante, destro, 243, Cali & gold-hands Radiomir (232?)..._
...yeah, I'd say that qualifies as good company...


----------



## Fomenko

Small family. Love them both!! ;-)


----------



## Travelller

Fomenko said:


> Love them both!!


Nice family, B! :-!
Thanks to the arrival of my SD and my Panerai books, I haven't had the time to play with my new PAM goodies... pero gracias caballero ;-)


----------



## jaychief




----------



## Fomenko

Travelller said:


> Nice family, B! :-!
> Thanks to the arrival of my SD and my Panerai books, I haven't had the time to play with my new PAM goodies... pero gracias caballero ;-)


Thank you, S!
I never congratulated you properly on the Rolex... enjoy it a lot! 
Let us know whether it gets more wrist time than your 233 after the first weeks or not...


----------



## bigmac3161

005 rubber 243 toshi fudge with emerald close stitching


----------



## korneevy

Pam 243 on a break at Lake Como in Italy last night...


----------



## tonch504

Pam and Pug.


----------



## Rhino-Ranch

Beautiful. The absolutely best.
|>


korneevy said:


> Pam 243 on a break at Lake Como in Italy last night...


----------



## Nishant

korneevy said:


> Pam 243 on a break at Lake Como in Italy last night...


Damn !!! I miss my 243.


----------



## korneevy

Nishant said:


> Damn !!! I miss my 243.


 it is a nice one indeed. Then there is this photo for you...


----------



## Travelller

*OFF TOPIC*



korneevy said:


>


Now THAT is one awesome photo, sir b-) Assuming you have an FB account, please post it on Panerai's / Club Panerai's walls - it deserves to be shared :-!

Now to the question of what constitutes your 243's _"in good company"_ - _the ocean, the sand, the seagulls?_ ;-)


----------



## korneevy

*Re: OFF TOPIC*



Travelller said:


> Now THAT is one awesome photo, sir b-) Assuming you have an FB account, please post it on Panerai's / Club Panerai's walls - it deserves to be shared :-!
> 
> Now to the question of what constitutes your 243's _"in good company"_ - _the ocean, the sand, the seagulls?_ ;-)


Thanks mate... I post in wristshot group on Facebook but not in the other groups...may be I will when I get home, I am on holidays in Provence and Internet is tricky around here...but this one I took in the morning is worth sharing I think the good company includes fantastic smells and sounds of Aix en Provence, unfortunately hard to capture on a photo...but here is the 243 in its habitat...


----------



## bigmac3161

Pam and puppy


----------



## jaychief

My Pam 86 with AP Michael Schumacher


----------



## Time Collector

Brand New 305 with my 233. Land and Sea


----------



## thunderdan11

Will post some with my other watches, but here are a few pics. Just got my 219 today. Love it..


----------



## JonS1967

I haven't posted here on the Panerai forum often but I did recently and wanted to say what a good group this is! I thought this was fun thread so here are a few of my PAM 0165's stablemates. I have to take some pics with the rest of my group together soon. Cheers, Jon


----------



## Illyria

Cute puppy.


----------



## tomatoes

Subs gaining some momentum of late. Let me help out.


----------



## Synequano

I will balance out the sub madness with the smaller sized radiomirs,both are 42mm


----------



## Watch OCD

Synequano said:


> I will balance out the sub madness with the smaller sized radiomirs,both are 42mm


i always thought u were a guy


----------



## Synequano

Watch OCD said:


> i always thought u were a guy


Hahaha,both actually belong in my mom's collection...even she's been wearing Pam 123 for these 2 weeks....but I have to say 42 mm rad is quite comfy to wear and still manageable on the sleeve (just in case I need to wear long sleeve shirt,which I rarely do..)

This is what I wear these days


----------



## tomatoes

Synequano said:


> Hahaha,both actually belong in my mom's collection...even she's been wearing Pam 123 for these 2 weeks....but I have to say 42 mm rad is quite comfy to wear and still manageable on the sleeve (just in case I need to wear long sleeve shirt,which I rarely do..)
> 
> This is what I wear these days


Demmit. I just sold this 4 days ago. Why are you doing this to me!!

Anyway, let's keep the sub momentum going with a brand new 24


----------



## enzo panuccio

tomatoes said:


> Demmit. I just sold this 4 days ago. Why are you doing this to me!!
> 
> Anyway, let's keep the sub momentum going with a brand new 24


congratulations tomatoes,

Can I ask the reasons for selling off your 372 and purchasing a new 24?
(I don't necessarily disagree, just curious)


----------



## Synequano

Well,I have 24 too,but let me put this here...the antimagnetic Pam with rotating (compass bezel),flat dial (no seconds subdial),fat lume and lume on inner bezel


----------



## tomatoes

enzo panuccio said:


> congratulations tomatoes,
> 
> Can I ask the reasons for selling off your 372 and purchasing a new 24?
> (I don't necessarily disagree, just curious)


Thank you Enzo.
Actually I got the sub24 first shortly before deciding to sell the 372. I really love the way the 372 looks and how I can pull off such a huge watch, but I gathered that I should be keeping just 1 panerai watch in the stable. I have a soft spot for the hard tool look of submersibles, so the 24 ended up the winner. Other reasons that tipped me over was that the 372 would be extremely expensive to service, and the p3000 movement is relatively new so I was a little ensure if I could even leave it to 3 years before it gave trouble. Dumb reason, but this just freaked me out after reading about how the early p9000 movements gave trouble and how crazy expensive it would be to repair.

I am also in the midst of streamlining my other divers from Rolex and omega to just 3-4 pieces. I'm expecting another omega PO XL, so I think another Rolex or the PO 2500 will move.

I have no regrets thou. I really like the look of a submersible.


----------



## Travelller

How's _Firenze_ for "good company"... ;-)


----------



## Fomenko

My 112 with the just arrived Magrette Regattare Tiki.


----------



## Fomenko

This is the last watch I got in 2013. I always liked the Longines Legend Diver, and wanted to have one in my collection.

I know it's a completely different look from Panerai, with a busy dial, but it's a great looking diver, with a nice design.


----------



## iam7head

From the CNY GTG last week ;-)


----------



## bigmac3161

New omega planet ocean chrono and old fav pam 243.


----------



## Synequano

Wow,POC looks larger than 243 on that pic....


----------



## Tony A.H

GREAT Picture. you know how to set it in Motion b-) 

yeah. those Rivets don't belong to this Watch.
Beautiful Strap as always

.



timesofplenty said:


> b-)
> 9660, engraved cali dial, aged lume, raw brass hands


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Mystro




----------



## richard371




----------



## Fomenko

Some collection you got there..! Which one is your "beater"? ;-)


----------



## wid-watch

My 312 next to my SF P3 while trying out some straps!


----------



## kentheevil

Hii I'm a newbie here and would love to join


----------



## ricochet

Taken during my wedding when I had to choose what to wear down the aisle.

http://


----------



## wolfstar001

ricochet said:


> Taken during my wedding when I had to choose what to wear down the aisle.
> 
> http://


Which one did you wear?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Donut

A pair of Big guys, both in Titanium...


----------



## Travelller

^Talk about breaking out the big guns... ! b-)


----------



## ricochet

wolfstar001 said:


> Which one did you wear?


Ceremony.....Rollie
Party....IWC
Honeymoon.....PAM


----------



## wolfstar001

ricochet said:


> Ceremony.....Rollie
> Party....IWC
> Honeymoon.....PAM


All three..... GOLD!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaiserphoenix




----------



## John_in_MA

What's missing is an Tudor 7016.










Tudor 9411
Omega MKIV
Rolex 16800
IWC OCEAN 2000
SINN 156
IWC GST 3536-1
Sinn EZM1
PAM 000


----------



## PJS




----------



## afc1

Here's my 219 with some of my other watches. The red Sub and Sub LV are now sold, but I still have the others!


----------



## 3Peat




----------



## Tony A.H

which Model is this on the Left ? never seen that one before.

Cheers



3Peat said:


> View attachment 1398730


----------



## vwpilot

PJS said:


>


Great collection! Love the Zenith, the Heuer LE and the Monaco.


----------



## 3Peat

I'm not completely sure, it belongs to a work colleague of mine. As far as I'm aware its a old IWC pocket watch which has been re-cased. Very cool piece. Here's the back of it. I can't make out the serial number, but its there.


----------



## Tony A.H

3Peat said:


> I'm not completely sure, it belongs to a work colleague of mine. As far as I'm aware its a old IWC pocket watch which has been re-cased. Very cool piece. Here's the back of it. I can't make out the serial number, but its there.


Thanks for sharing the info.. 
it is a Very Cool Watch. Love the Dial, Movement & the oversized Case.

Cheers


----------



## powboyz

*The A team......

*


----------



## Tony A.H

powboyz said:


> *The A team......
> 
> *


Beautiful line-up
interesting, the DeepSea looks a little Bigger next to the 243


----------



## powboyz

Tony A.H said:


> Beautiful line-up
> interesting, the DeepSea looks a little Bigger next to the 243


Thanks. The 243 is a little bigger just the angle of the pic I guess.


----------



## Fomenko

powboyz said:


> *The A team......
> 
> *


I guess everybody will agree that your collection qualifies:


----------



## maddog71

Here is my only two for now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primabaleron

All 42mm


----------



## Travelller

primabaleron said:


> All 42mm


Nice! Say, what are those two with the dual crowns?


----------



## petergunny




----------



## Odin43

Most of my watches. Panerai gets about 50% of wrist time.


----------



## nweash

My 177 with my new IS350 F Sport


----------



## rightrower

pam 25 in the seas of watches..and surviving!

Sent from my LG-F240K using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

Odin43 said:


> Most of my watches. Panerai gets about 50% of wrist time.


Nice tool-watch lineup |> Damn, I can't believe I still don't own a Sinn ... :-s ... !!!


----------



## TTC




----------



## primabaleron

Travelller said:


> Nice! Say, what are those two with the dual crowns?


In the middle Fortis Marinemaster, and on the right Enicar Sherpa Super Dive II


----------



## molecule

Two of my bigger watches 



Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Two contrasting watches,one is a plain two hander destro,while the other one is a chrono..both are iconic


----------



## Kid_A

Synequano said:


> Two contrasting watches,one is a plain two hander destro,while the other one is a chrono..both are iconic


Really classic company


----------



## Fomenko

New Maddog straps for my Pams! :-!


----------



## Travelller

_...kind of orange, kind of green and Kind of Blue*_









_*on vinyl, naturally_ :smokin:


----------



## Fomenko

In the last weeks I got two new divers for my collection, the Steinhart Ocean One Vintage and the Aramar Artic Ocean.

The case is just to display them, since it's not big enough for the 44 mm watches. But is nice to look at them all together, isn't it? :-!


----------



## Tony A.H

Panerai & Company for the Next few Days

Bronzo & Titanium


----------



## JWNY

love all the photos


----------



## Tony A.H

Panerai & Company.

249 and the MERIDIAN Pilot for the coming Days.. both Powered by a Unitas 6497
(excuse the Lint on the Crystal)


----------



## R1P

PAM and gang...


----------



## TISSOT PRX

Black Seal & Anonimo Militare


----------



## Fomenko

First Grand Seiko in my collection!! Both beautiful and top quality in very different ways...


----------



## Time Collector

233 & 305 laying on their stomachs tanning


----------



## Tony A.H

Panerai in Good Company
Wearing these in the coming Days (one at a time of course).

Marina Militare 217 . Steinhart TRITON 10th Anniversary Bronze . and The Big Pilot Antoine de Saint Exupery Edition


----------



## Travelller

Wow, Tony, Steinhart must be smitten to know their humble watches share wrist-time with such noble and established colleagues...


----------



## Tony A.H

Travelller said:


> Wow, Tony, Steinhart must be smitten to know their humble watches share wrist-time with such noble and established colleagues...


you Can't put a Price on Love. 
these 3 are my most Favorite Brands. and I can Honestly say that I LOVE them All Equally..

that's said. I believe that a Watch doesn't have to Cost you a Kidney to Enjoy it ;-) .

Cheers


----------



## Fomenko

Sharing all my heavy metal again. These are all my 44mm: two PAMS, five Magrettes and the IWC Aquatimer 2000. ;-)


----------



## JonS1967

I posted this on another sub-forum but have been meaning to post it here as well. Pictured along with my Panerai PAM 00165 is: (top left to right) my Poljot International Strela; Omega Speedmaster Pro; Panerai PAM 00165; Vostok Amphibia 1967 Limited Edition; Submariner Date; Bell & Ross Vintage 126; (bottom left to right) Oris Big Crown Original Pointer Date; Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope; and last but not least my dad's (now mine) 1956 Omega Seamaster. Sorry that my iPhone pic isn't the best.

Cheers,
Jon


----------



## Time Collector

Wearing this while reading that.


----------



## Tony A.H

Panerai and Her Friends on the Wrist in the coming Days.

Love wearing the Bronzo especially in the summer time where she gets the Most Tan ;-). but also love wearing other Watches.
of course. gotta have some Pilots in the Mix.. the Hand Wind A and B Dials from Steinhart.
IWC. Big Ingenieur 7Day PR.


----------



## maketime

lullaby and goodnight.............


----------



## 2500M_Sub

My group, well most of them anyway.

Regards,

Ren

Col 1470 by 2500M_Sub, on Flickr

1470 case by 2500M_Sub, on Flickr


----------



## maketime

in good company


----------



## Tony A.H

Panerai & Company.
my Pick for the coming Days:
a 372 , couple of Steinharts, an IWC and a LACO.



yes. the Big Pilot, I mean really the The Big Pilot  . a whopping 55 mm LACO which will also see some Wrist time.
makes the other big pilot (IWC 5002) look small next to it  .


----------



## ILoveLucy

The oldest member of the family (ball Ionosphere) who got me into this crazy hobby, welcomes in his new baby brother (PAM 523)


----------



## Fomenko

Bringing this thread back to life to share with you the first new watch I got this year (in April, is that a good thing? :think.
It's been around for a while already, but I just got mine two days ago, after months of waiting.
Sharing here the Hexa Limited Edition designed by some Dive Forum enthusiasts (only 100 were made).
It's 42 mm, with a Miyota movt. and a very good looking diver IMHO. I changed the OEM bracelet by this mesh one...
Beautiful watch, and it looks good next to my 112, don't you think?


----------



## Tony A.H

wow. i missed that Thread. thanks for bring it back.

well, April is a good month to buy a watch, especially after you file your Taxes and Hoping you'll get some Money back in your Pocket. of course it's a good thing. gotta reward yourself. you know ?!. ;-)

that's a Great looking HEXA. Love the Dial layout and the Grey Color. also the Mesh looks so good on it.:-!
to come and think of it. i'm Not a Metal bracelet kinda guy, but i also bought a diver this year that came on a Mesh and LOVE the look of it (the watch also came with a Leather Shark Strap but have Not mounted it yet cause i'm still enjoying the mesh look).

Congratulations. makes a great company with your 112.
enjoy it in good health..


----------



## Synequano

Two SEs from different era


----------



## tsaojam

Just picked up my first PAM to join my small collection of watches with in-house movements.


----------



## jaychief

Pam250 with Richard Mille


----------



## Fomenko

tsaojam said:


> Just picked up my first PAM to join my small collection of watches with in-house movements.


Love the IWC!! Is it a Special Edition?


----------



## Fomenko

jaychief said:


> Pam250 with Richard Mille


Great shark strap with matching stitching for the numerals in your Daylight! I will get one someday... :-!


----------



## tsaojam

Fomenko said:


> Love the IWC!! Is it a Special Edition?


Thanks! Sort of a special edition but a regular production model...it's just the AMG Ingenieur with the ceramic case and brown dial.


----------



## Tony A.H

Dang!
Sweet collection.
i bet you'll find the Daytona looking very small after wearing the 372. if that's OK with you.


----------



## Time Collector

233 with it's big brother AP 44 SS


----------



## Synequano

Two 8 days SEs that actually made a nice two watch collection


----------



## WatchNRolla

Italian cousins


----------



## calv1n

🏼


----------



## qjet

My PAM & Company


----------



## Pamfreakinthehouse

1st up, the 219 as my virgin post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nec




----------



## Fomenko

Hey, two first posts in a row!! |>

Welcome, Pamfreakinthehouse and nec...!!


----------



## dimok

*P & P*

P&P


----------



## MarqDePombal

*Re: P & P*

My Base with the Benarus twins...


----------



## SeanUCSB

*Re: P & P*

The whole crew....


----------



## kyleikeda

My Navi has good company!


----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: P & P*

Nice line up :-! .
what's the 1st one on the Left?

Cheers



SeanUCSB said:


> The whole crew....
> View attachment 3908442


----------



## SeanUCSB

*Re: P & P*

Orsa Sea Angler. My beater diver. Its been in the water on three different continents and still runs like a champ.


----------



## watchdaddy1

Damn nice company guys

Sent from my SGH-T399 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

Hail Hydra!!! Lol...



2500M_Sub said:


> 1470 case by 2500M_Sub, on Flickr


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Tony A.H

*Re: P & P*

Thank you for your reply.
looks like a great travel company Watch.


----------



## justinle

my fleet.


----------



## Synequano

What about 4 different movt and case material?


----------



## bigclive2011

A mixed bag of my favourite brands.


----------



## GX9901

PAM 312, 560, and their Benarus cousins:


----------



## Fomenko

bigclive2011 said:


> A mixed bag of my favourite brands.
> 
> View attachment 4206658


Watch heaven... Respect to you!!


----------



## watchdaddy1

bigclive2011 said:


> A mixed bag of my favourite brands.
> 
> View attachment 4206658
> View attachment 4206666
> View attachment 4206674




Sent from my Galaxy S6 edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchmachine

With some B&Rs.


----------



## iam7head

Missing another Luminor 000 but here's the current gang

Still chasing the JLC Reverso and BP FF 

Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover

Not a date person... Lol


iam7head said:


> View attachment 4398418
> 
> 
> Missing another Luminor 000 but here's the current gang
> 
> Still chasing the JLC Reverso and BP FF
> 
> Sent from my fax machine using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Collector

Here is a Sub keeping the 233 company for a weekend trip last month.


----------



## Fomenko

Got another Magrette! It's the MPP All Black. It was about to be sold out and I really wanted one...
Sharing it here with my Daylight. Magrettes are great watches, especially considering their price...


----------



## Fomenko




----------



## macotono

My PAM111 with some of my collection. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Earlier today...though I'm still wearing mostly my Pams and I find 177 to be one of the comfiest Pam in my stable


----------



## WatchNRolla

Big and small.


----------



## Amateur Hour

Pam112 
Omega PO XL 2200.50


----------



## hpark21

Well, happy family... (Breitling is now gone to a good folk in airforce.. - figure that... And vintage Rolex went to my Father in law)

Need another watch... AAARRRGGGHHHH....


----------



## Fomenko

hpark21 said:


> Well, happy family... (Breitling is now gone to a good folk in airforce.. - figure that... And vintage Rolex went to my Father in law)
> 
> Need another watch... AAARRRGGGHHHH....


Great collection! Congrats..!
I love the IWC Ingenieur but I think that knowing you can not buy straps unless they come from IWC will make it difficult for me to get one...


----------



## ccm123

Great photos!


----------



## Fomenko

First watch that I buy in more than a year..! I have to post it here... ;-)
My 112 in good company: brand new Tag Heuer Aquaracer that I've just got from Jomashop.
Love this model, and the price was very good!


----------



## sunofapun

Not the company of other watches but the company of good friends and football!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

[/URL]


----------



## vercimber

I've seen at least seventeen watches I want. Hahaha


----------



## Lightofeast

watchdaddy1 said:


> [/URL]


What model is that domed crystal longines? Thanks

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

Lightofeast said:


> What model is that domed crystal longines? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


Longines legend diver no date



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Ruby8six

Front and center!


----------



## watchdaddy1

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Synequano

Non Pams










Pams (minus the 345 on my wrist)










Pam SEs (the 168 supposed to be paired with older style bimetal bracelet)


----------



## Fomenko

Great collection you have, Watchdaddy!!

We both own this one...


----------



## Fomenko

You are the Pam Master without a doubt, Synequano!
I remember that you answered some questions I posted before buying my first Panerai, helping me choose and become a happy owner. 
Thank you for sharing your passion and turning others into Panerai fans, like you are... :-!



Synequano said:


> Non Pams
> 
> Pams (minus the 345 on my wrist)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pam SEs (the 168 supposed to be paired with older style bimetal bracelet)


----------



## watchdaddy1




----------



## Synequano

To reply the post by Formenko,actually I'm still far from being a so-called master when it comes to Pam,there are other members here that also shared their knowledge

I remember seeing westlake with his Tantalum duo on my first days here...

However I want to try to make this subforum to be more welcoming to others,regardless whether they have a pam or wanting to go for their first ever Pam...and in the process also sharing my little knowledge about this brand

And if you notice from my collection posted,my newest pam was O series,because after that year I still haven't found any pams that I particularly like....so I might not memorize the newer ref number,especially for the likes of luminor due and the snapback Bettarinis


----------



## Tony A.H

wooohooo. Awesome Collection.
all are great. Love those SEIKO Tuna. the one on the left is quite special.. never seen it before.


----------



## waikeekee

560 with the wifey's 16570 Polar










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 2edyson

My humble collection









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Time Collector said:


> View attachment 4521546
> 
> 
> Here is a Sub keeping the 233 company for a weekend trip last month.


Love the 233. The size difference seems pretty negligible in that pic. Is this the case or does the PAM wear significantly bigger? Contemplating on pulling the trigger but I'm just afraid the 233 will be overbearing on my 6.5 inch wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Travelller

ShanghaiYoon said:


> Love the 233. The size difference seems pretty negligible in that pic. Is this the case or does the PAM wear significantly bigger? Contemplating on pulling the trigger but I'm just afraid the 233 will be overbearing on my 6.5 inch wrist.


IMHO it will work as long as you're not going to freak if there is some lug overhang. Big watches are big  In regards specifically to the 233; its hand-wound mvmt allows for a _slimmer profile_. some WIS (like myself) are more concerned by the ratios _(particularly width vs. height). |>_

https://www.watchuseek.com/f75/officine-panerai-233-a-738590.html


----------



## Synequano

Nahhh,233 will be okay on 6.5 inch wrist,I have the same wrist size and my daily pam is the 47mm pam368


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Synequano said:


> Nahhh,233 will be okay on 6.5 inch wrist,I have the same wrist size and my daily pam is the 47mm pam368


Would you be so kind as to share a wrist shot? Thanks~

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano

Pam 368 (47mm) on my 6.5 inch wrist










Pam 345 (44mm) on the same wrist


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

Synequano said:


> Pam 368 (47mm) on my 6.5 inch wrist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pam 345 (44mm) on the same wrist


Awesome pair! Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Micro

Here is my small collection. I love all of them for different reasons.









From left to right..

Lum-Tech B19 Bronze on green NATO
Omega Speedmaster Co-axial Moonphase 
Panerai Luminor 1950 - 1359
Omega Seamaster 300 S&G
Tag Heuer Aqua Racer

The Lum-tech is my go to vacation watch. Flies well under the radar, is water proof to 200 m, green dial and strap and is bronze. What is not to like 

The Omega Speedmaster is my daily go to with that gorgeous blue sun-ray dial, blue ceramic in-lauded bezel and beautiful moon phase - was love at first sight.

The Panerai is my go to weekend watch - IT'S A PANERAI! Enough said 

The Omega Seamaster 300 is my I'm home watch and go out on the town watch. Never thought I'd love S&G watch, but I already loved the look of the 300 and when I saw it in S&G, I had to have it

The Tag Heuer Aqua Racer is my go to travel watch and just throw it on watch when I want to change it up. I love white dial and brushed bezels and when I saw this watch It did speak to me. So now it's in the stable.

So, I'm I done buying watches? For some time to come, yes. Will I buy another watch, some time in the distant future as I am still in the honeymoon phase with all these watches. Not to mention, that In the past two years, I've bought and sold 10 + watches getting to were I am now and as stated, the honeymoon is not over yet. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fomenko

Let me show you my latest purchase, and my only 40 mm diver watch. It's the Ginault Ocean Rover, no date, with blue and yellow bezel. Great quality for a very good price!
Sorry about the reflections and the quality of the pics...


----------



## gaoxing84

47mm vs 44mm


----------



## cockroach96

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

Both are WR300M, The 000 has very good lume, but Tuna has exceptional lume.


----------



## stockae92

Thanks for the side by side photo. I wished I could pull off 47mm, but the lugs-to-lug is quite a bit larger on it than the 44mm.



gaoxing84 said:


> 47mm vs 44mm


----------



## MR CARDOSO

@Fomenko, a LLD with no date... nice!


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

44mm vs 42mm














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShanghaiYoon

42mm vs 40mm








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

Here I have my beautiful PAM 213 with my also beautiful orange bezel Omega Planet Ocean


----------



## Synequano

When my current watch meets my pre Pam daily watch 47mm vs 35mm


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

Synequano said:


> When my current watch meets my pre Pam daily watch 47mm vs 35mm


Thats quite a big watch haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marba




----------



## Fomenko

marba said:


> View attachment 12636643


Heavy metal on your left arm..! :-!


----------



## OpulenTimepieces

marba said:


> View attachment 12636643


Nice looking panerais!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sauuce

Hiding behind my pepsi


----------



## champ13

Nice picture great watch 


marba said:


> View attachment 12636643


----------



## cockroach96

PAM 219 & PAM 210

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

